# Tornadoes



## Ojai (Jul 7, 2004)

How do you cross the central USA in the Spring during tornado season without worrying about being blown away?  And if you see one coming, what do you and your RV do?  Don't tell me to park under an underpass because there are probably 500 people already parked there?  Help.


----------



## Gruffy (Jul 8, 2004)

Tornadoes

 :laugh: Guess what... your not gonna live forever!! :laugh: 

The tornado that gets you is the one you don't see coming. (at night, obscured by rain, inside looking the wrong way).

I guess if you want to be perfectly safe, only travel in winter!


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 8, 2004)

Tornadoes

My wife and I took an impromptu trip to Graceland in Memphis, Tennessee a few years back.  When we were traveling past Nashville the radio was blaring that there was a tornadoe watch in the following counties.  We saw signs for cities but no signs for what counties we were in.  The sky got dark, the winds picked up, I slowed down as did all the other traffic, and we peered fretfully out of our truck looking for a funnel cloud.  Then it came on the radio that a tornadoe had hit downtown Nashville and killed two people who were just standing on a street corner.

It had jumped right over us.  The sky cleared up, the clouds blew away, and we spent 5 beautiful days in Memphis.  Go figure.  Guess that tornadoe didn't have our name on it. But I guess I do have more respect for bad weather and tornadoes than I do for the constant Terror Alerts our government keeps shoving at us.


Good Luck.


----------



## Gruffy (Jul 9, 2004)

Tornadoes

 Had a tornado last night in Grand Prairie Alberta.  Look that up on mapquest.  Its as far north as the southern coast of Hudson Bay... on the route to Alaska.  Severe storms are definitely moveing further north.


----------



## frogbert (Jul 12, 2004)

Tornadoes

Here is a link I found not too long ago regarding camping and severe weather:

http://www.cimms.ou.edu/~doswell/tstm_camping_safety.html


----------



## bpagallasd (Jul 21, 2004)

Tornadoes

Thank you frogbert for the informative like on Thunderstorms.. very enlightening (no pun intended!!).


----------



## Icky (Jul 28, 2004)

Tornadoes

Don't worry about it. I have lived in tornado alley (north texas) for 57 years and have never seen one except on the news. Besides it's not the one with your name on it that you have to worry about, it's the one that says "to whom it may concern". I knew a guy that was afraid to fly because he thought he would get on a plane with a bomb on it. Everyone pointed out that the odds were at least a million to one against that happening. Didn't convince him because he said with his luck it probably would happen. Finally I convinced him that he should build his own bomb and sneak it on the plane when he travels. The odds of getting on a plane with two bombs is over a billion to one. He liked that and now travels everywhere happy. Go figure.


----------



## Gruffy (Jul 29, 2004)

Tornadoes

 Best advice I've had all day.... gonna give it a try ....


----------

